# My doggies!



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

So I figured it was time to introduce my pack. Maddie (4 years) is the blonde, Moose (16 months) is the black lab, Millie (8 months) is the black and tan chihuahua and the BC is my roommates dog Layla (6 months).








More next post


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

AWww great pictures, they look so happy!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

*More....*


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They are a very nice looking bunch!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

How did I NOT see this?!???

WOW, Im so sorry!!!

Anyways.....I cant believe Layla is already 6 months old!LOL But I guess that makes since cause Ive had my baby boy for nearly 7 months now!LOL

And I still love her she is sooo cute!!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks  For some reason everytime I post more then one post of pictures it only posts one :/


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi! 

Lovely dogs you have! 

I'm Emali06 at HGS (JFYI) 

Have fun here!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Thanks  For some reason everytime I post more then one post of pictures it only posts one :/


Oh that's cause you have to either be cleared as not a spammer or "prove" it to the computer!Lol
Just mention it to a mod and it'll soon stop happeneing!!(they are pretty awesome around here!!:wink


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Hi!
> 
> Lovely dogs you have!
> 
> ...


Hey! I just realized that I knew you from DF before HGS. I recognized Sproket 


Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh that's cause you have to either be cleared as not a spammer or "prove" it to the computer!Lol
> Just mention it to a mod and it'll soon stop happeneing!!(they are pretty awesome around here!!:wink


Will do!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. I have a Maddie also and am a red neck cowgirl to boot. Welcome, I'm a little late as I have been working to much to keep up on all the happenings.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

:welcome: to the forum, what a great looking group you have!! they look very happy! :becky:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your doggies are all so cute!
Moose has such a sweet face!


----------

